# Mim icarus



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are a few shots of the latest build I'm doing:


































Very nice resin casting!

Steve


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is quite a large version of it. What scale woult it be? The seats seem too large for 1/35. 

The water on the base looks very good.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The website says 1/48th. The crew from the moonbus dosen't look too bad inside...









I read somewhere that it was 1/35th...but I don't think so.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments! Don't let anyone tell you water is a challenge. That's just Mica blue over white.
almost done with the seams.








White paint tomorrow'

Steve


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice build thus far! Does MiM produce the kit or are they a retailer for the kit? 

BTW, I see a fairly glaring error on scale w/your build. I'm surprised you didn't catch it already.... 

Those Christmas lights definitely aren't to-scale! :tongue:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll correct the scale prob in the morning...lol I think you'll like it.
The instructions say Monsters in Motion. It's the nicest resin kit I've ever messed with.
The only pinholes are at the extreme edges...and there are very few of those.
The nose and canard tips were broken and missing...I spent most of the time re-building them. 
























Once I got those fixed. I was busy getting the two major hull pieces to fit.
Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

coming along very nice!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! I'm trying to build a painting holder as we speak..pics tonight.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Color coats going on...






















Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here Griff, scale issues are addressed...










Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Getting closer...









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

And closer...Inch by inch, step by step...









Steve


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Any pictures of the inside of the aft bulkhead, just would like to see this area?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll take some pics for you when I pull the paper off the windows

Steve


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

oooohhhhhh man!!! salivating on keyboard!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks. 









Steve


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

steve123 said:


> Here Griff, scale issues are addressed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Awesome! 

Fantastic work here, Steve! :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Griff!

Last stripe is going on as we speak...

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Holy crap! I got all the stripes painted on..and they line up! Who knew?
















I'll getcha a bulkhead shot in the morning..

Steve


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Awesome work, man! Hope the last parts of the build go smoothly, too. 

BTW, I'm rather hoping that if they do indeed make a "sequel" to _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_ that they are faithful to this design. I always liked how it looked.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! I know this is the "scary time" any little problem as you wrap up a build..
The Client loves it, says it looks better than the factory build ups..that made me smile.
It is a pretty ship. They always seem to have to make their own design..remember Lost in space movie?..yuck 

Steve


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It comes out really well. I especially like the lighted shot.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

steve123 said:


> They always seem to have to make their own design..remember Lost in space movie?..yuck


I actually liked the ship itself. It just wasn't the Jupiter 2.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Superb job. Just fantastic. Sorry you have to give it away!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks you guys! It would be a challenge to light, but the interior with a bit more tweaking, would be worth it

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I love the larger size and hull details. Makes all the difference.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

oh man!!! the" in-through-the-windscreen" shot is wicked!!!!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! The interior is kind of a cave, I had to put an led in there so you could see it.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's still sitting here. I had to build the tip of the nose from scratch. It keeps cracking. I finally had to take off the paint and re- do it. pics tonight

Steve


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Very Nice, Indeed!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! Weapon X? I haven't heard from you in long time!...lol

How are ya?

Steve


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

To cool Steve , to cool.
-Jim


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

steve123 said:


> Thanks! Weapon X? I haven't heard from you in long time!...lol
> 
> How are ya?
> 
> Steve


Hello Bro. Steve, all is well! Keeping my head above the waterline!... LOL
Wishing you a Happy, Healthy and Successful New Year along with continuing friendship! :thumbsup:

-Ben G.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You too! Thanks guys! Well I got the nose re-done








Then, as I was washing the hull in soap and water to get ready for the color coats....
The Decals washed away.








But the good folks at MIM are sending new ones.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a pic from today, re-shot the clear, and still need to re-touch some details









Steve


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

all i can say is wow man!!!...even after the disaster of the decals...it looks fantastic Steve.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! If you have some MIM decs, I would clear coat them before applying.
That should prevent any ..melting?..I've never seen decs do that before unless they were hit with paint solvent or something.








I wasn't too exited by the request for a high gloss finish..heck, I'm lazy..but I gotta admit, it's impressive.

Steve


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

dude! Steve,
that window treatment with the green is so sweet, really allows all the other elements around it to pop!

i think i remember you once talking about the controversy around the fact that the nose is all we see in the movies, but for the life of me i can't remember your words...
do you think, (in theory of course), that there was more to the ship, i've seen a number of cgi drawings and such of POSSIBLE configurations of booster bodies and was wondering about your personal thoughts...if you would like to ignore me i'll understand, (as i don't want to taint the build thread with negativity), or if you have such thoughts pm me.

personally i feel there had to have been some kind of booster vehicle...the rear shot you posted two pics up seems,(even to the model), to have locking clamps around the perimeter to such a vehicle.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Waiting for the postman...I'm fixing any little weirdnesses
roadskare..as I was researching this build, I tripped over alot of materiel.
Here is a great link, and it will lead you to others,If you wanna talk about this my e-mail is in my bio.
http://www.goingfaster.com/icarus/background.html


















Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, MIM was out of replacement decs. Henry did some for me. Thanks TSDS!

I'm installing the windows now.
The window openings are not the same. The kit came with some clear plastic that looked like diffusion material..I made my own, coated with future..and still had to modify the templates, the right side is not even close to the left side.









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok Henry at TSDS decals made me a set for Icarus:








I don't know who does the decs for MIM, but I bet they are turning burgers at the king mostdays..








MIM was out of spare decs so I asked Henry for a favor. MIM also bought some of these too. we can only hope that in the future MIM uses TSDS for all it's decals.








This ? or ...this?









And of course, I got the flags on backwards...jeez!...stay tuned
All better now. These decs are great, I put a drop of micro sol on the flags, slid a blade under 'em and bam!










steve


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks great Steve!
-Jim


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Looking Good, Steve! 
-Ben G.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

New decals look great! :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

That looks amazing!
i have to ask, did the filming prop have that reversed american flag (blue rectangle on the right)?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

"reversed American flag"... yes

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehic...asyModels38/PofAsciFi&FantasyModelsPage8.html


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup Like Drew said, they were reversed like that.

Thanks guys! This thing is finally heading to it's home in the morning!

Steve


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

razorwyre1 said:


> That looks amazing!
> i have to ask, did the filming prop have that reversed american flag (blue rectangle on the right)?



It's not reversed so much as following the protocol for the use and display of the American Flag.

It's always supposed to be displayed so the blue field is 'forward', as if on a pole. It's one of the key gripes I have when I watch a movie or TV show and I see guys with flags on their right shoulder with the stripes leading. Yes, I know, I've seem pics of some of our troops out in the field wearing it that way but not if they're up for inspection! 

Just thought I'd throw that out there. There's some rather interesting "dos and don'ts" regarding the Flag above and beyond the "don't let it touch the ground" and "must burn a soiled or damaged flag, never throw it in the trash" that most of all had drummed into us back in grade school in civics class.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! I forgot about that. I figured the art director just did 'em that way.

If you use the original MIM decs the only way to get the right look is to put the starboard flag on upside down(they are really transparent so it 'kinda works)
But Henry did send MIM a bunch of his corrected sets that are the right way.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I got a letter in the mail from MIM today. (I thought it would be Henry's decs)
Nope it was the old decs,...and this time there were 4 American flags instead of the two that came with the kit. that would allow the builder to have the correct orientation without flipping the decal upside down.

Thanks, MIM!

Steve


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

You'll see that all American aircraft, civil and military, are required to display the flag on their hulls with the stars forward and otherwise upright. The way they are on the Icarus is correct. The additional two flags you received, likely go on the bottom of the canards.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just got an mail from a guy.
The kit is a very nice resin. the ad for the model and the instructions leave the buyer/builder to believe that the kit can be built with a viewable interior. 
(Untill I was at the hull assembly point I thought I could have the rear panel removable with a minimum of grief..it has a nice interior:








But unless you decide to build the ship with seperate top and bottom halves, you'd need to do some major mods to enable the back of the ship to be removable.
















The owner is happy, I'm happy.
sorry, charonjr if I was terse in your thread, but I find the little pics time consuming. I usually won't look through a thread that has thumbnails, or vids...I don't have the time.


















Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

That is a nice interior. So it's sealed up?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, yeah, it's shut tight.
The ones I saw that showed the interior were in upper and lower halves.
There are grooves that the rear bulkhead fits into. To make the rear removable those would need to go.
















These pics show the first color test on the interior, these colors were recomended by the instructions.
I felt it made the inside look like a Winnebago..the client agreed, and I used different colors
The upper and lower halves don't fit without persuasion:

































Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Your client didn't want to go for lighting?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

No lighting no crew,..he's a minimalist.
It would be easy to light, need to run power out since all the parts are big heavy castings

Steve


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks great Steve!
-Jim


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Jim!


Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

A question came up yesterday. How to ship fragile expensive kits.
My shipper advised me to use this: Shredded foam It has the same protective properties as foam in place without the mess and expense.
















You need to bury the model in the foam, top sides and bottom.

It does work!

Steve


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

nice job. looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

She's done and in a glass case at the client's house.
What did you want /need so see? I'll try and find you the pics you want.

Steve


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

it's been a pleasure following the eye-candy on this one, Steve!! Many thanks!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Beautiful work.


Gotta clarify - The stripes were painted - not tape or decals? If so, major cudos.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

WOW, how did I miss this fantastic and beautiful build........:freak: Steve, you
really have a talent for this.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

teslabe said:


> ... Steve, you
> really have a talent for this.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Agreed!
-Jim


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you gentlemen!
Chris, the stripes were painted on.
The ship was painted in auto primer(grey) then white primer, then testors White Lightning Pearl...I was afraid to do anything to it after that. I had some krylon "touch ups" (small can) called the factory to see if it would play well with the lacquer top coat. they said _maybe_...lol

















I masked the stripes off with Tamiya tape then brush painted future over the areas where the stripes would go. That sealed the tape and put a neutral finish on the pearl white...And then I sprayed the red and then the blue stripes...lots of additional masking
In other words,..I got lucky...lol
Here is a link to the bucket album. it's 192 pics..
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v351/stev123/Monsters in motion Resincast Icarus/

Steve


----------

